# Example of what to hand out when trapping in a neighborhood for TNR



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This is what we hand out before trapping in an area. I couldnt get my computer to copy as is with our insignia. You need to have a point man or woman who can take calls day or night when cats are in traps or concerns about what you are doing. Just thought Id share how we handle doing big trapping which large number of cats. We place these door to door.


_Insignia of our TNR group_

*DO YOU HAVE AN OUTDOOR CAT OR DO YOU FEED OUTDOOR CATS?​*
April 11, 2014

*If so, thanks for being a good neighbor!*

We need your help. Paws Patrol’s purpose is to humanely reduce feral/stray cat overpopulation and to ensure that the stray and feral cats in the area are healthy. So over the next few weeks, we will continue setting humane traps to catch the cats for neutering or spaying and vaccinations. We will then return them to your area. Their left ears will be tipped so we can tell which cats have already been neutered. 

*THE ENTIRE COST FOR THIS PROJECT IS FREE TO RESIDENTS IN THE AREA FROM SAHUARITA ROAD TO EL TORO ROAD AND DELGADO TO COUNTRY CLUB ROAD.*

Here is what we need you to do:

*IF WE CAN PLACE TRAPS IN YOUR YARD, PLEASE CALL US.* 
If you have a cat who is outdoors and has already been neutered or spayed and is up to date on vaccinations, please keep it indoors during this period Also, let us know what your cat looks like so if he or she gets out, we can watch for it. Consider putting a collar and tag on the kitty with your phone number.
All outdoor cats trapped who ARE NOT already neutered or spayed, will be spayed or neutered and vaccinated and the left ear will be tipped. 
If you are currently feeding stray/feral/outdoor cats, thank you for taking care of them. We will be trapping on Delgado from Davis to El Toro on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday afternoons. We ask that you not feed the outdoor cats from 10pm to 10am on Monday-Thursday through April 24 so that it will be easier to trap them. (There will be food in the traps.) Once we return them a day or two after surgery, you can resume feeding them as before.

Paws Patrol wants to work with you to be sure the local cats are healthy, and that the population doesn’t grow and get out of control. If you have any questions, please call us at 207-4024.

Thank you. 
Patti Hogan, President 
Paws Patrol
520-207-4024

OVER FOR INFORMATION IN SPANISH


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Terrific! Some areas have a real problem with ferals and anything we can do to minimize the population is good!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Great flyer!


----------

